# I need help with pdc20378 on ataraid driver



## lockfile (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a fast trak 378 (pdc20378) and I have tried to get this thing to work for the longest. 

First the peculiar thing is that the chip does not show up even though the chip is supported by atadisk, ataraid. I also loaded atapromise but the chip did not show with "pciconf -lv." 

I enabled the Promises raid in the BIOS by enabling the device in bios. But no configuration exist besides IDE or RAID. I put IDE because I did not want to put my other drives around in the case. 

What am I doing wrong that I can't get this pseudo raid controller to work?


----------



## mav@ (Jul 14, 2011)

If controller can't be seen by pciconf, then probably it is disabled.


----------

